# 1993 Sea Nymph 16 ft vee



## water bouy (May 16, 2018)

Some pics of the kind of boat I was looking for last year, a '93 Sea Nymph 1672T with a '93 Johnson 30 hp. It's a little wider and sturdier than the '89 Lowe Jumbo V. It looks a lot like a Lund SSV except no aisle in the middle yet. I didn't need it but the price was too reasonable to pass up. The catalogue says it's rated for a 45 hp but I don't remember seeing a motor between 40 and 50.


----------



## akboats (May 16, 2018)

Nice boat cant wait to see everything you have planned.


----------



## water bouy (May 16, 2018)

Thanks, ak. It'll get a composite floor, casting deck, an aisle in the middle and maybe some storage along the sides.


----------



## RStewart (May 18, 2018)

Nice boat. Something like that will be my next build. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## water bouy (May 18, 2018)

Thanks, RS. I'm open to suggestions. All I know for sure is it'll have this 160 lb tiller bad boy on it.


----------



## ncfishin (May 18, 2018)

You da man. 
Wish I could buy em and flip em like you.
I know you're going to do it right. Congrats


----------



## water bouy (May 18, 2018)

Thanks, nc. It came from a place in Conover. The guy there has dozens of boats and no where to put them all. I was actually looking for a 30 hp motor on craigslist when I saw it for not much more than the motor would cost. The thing I'm not sure about is the roller trailer. People don't say many nice things about em.


----------



## ncfishin (May 18, 2018)

You should be able to get some brackets and put some bunks on it. Leave the middle ones for guides. I hear you about the deals tho.


----------



## water bouy (May 19, 2018)

I hope to get it on the water in a week or so. It's been a long time. Wavering on the middle bench though. The '93 SN catalog lists the hull at .072 thick which is good while a Lund SSV is .063 and I don't see any structural differences. I'd rivet 1/8" angle front and back of the bench before I do any cutting.


----------



## water bouy (May 21, 2018)

Took it out today for about 30 minutes. It was nice just to be on the water again. It porpoised because all the weight is in the rear for now but otherwise it's awesome. The middle bench really does need to be opened up or I could take a spill. Ditto for a front deck and the rear bench needs to be full length so the seat can move to the middle which could add structural support too. The wood floor is so well fitted it must be from the factory.


----------



## DaleH (May 21, 2018)

I'd add an SE Sport 200 tail to the OB, if it were mine. Nice rig!


----------



## water bouy (May 21, 2018)

Always wondered what those tails do. More than likely it'll be get the 40 Mariner before long. The 30 felt a little under powered. The compression is 125 psi but it felt like the throttle wouldn't open all the way up.


----------



## ncfishin (Jun 11, 2018)

Did you get it out on the water yet? I saw the Lowe boat on Craigslist. Have you had any bites yet? That's a lot of time and work you did on it, I hope you get what you need out of it. I guess you're going to use that Mariner on the new boat. What's up with the extra trailer?


----------



## water bouy (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks nc. I had one nibble and a couple of scammers wanting google numbers which is their new way of getting into email addresses. I wanted a nicer trailer so I wound up with an extra one I have no use for other than a saw horse for the acm panels. Which I bought 3 of today. This time I need to keep the sea nymph usable while it gets upgraded. I only got the Lowe on the water one time since I bought it. If you ever make to town stop on by.


----------



## water bouy (Jun 26, 2018)

Set the hook on a piece of silver grey vinyl from Cabela's to motivate me. This heat takes the fun out of summer. Already have 1/8" angle and acm panels ready to go. The layout will be pretty much the same as the last project.

Took up some of the wood floor and cleaned it out but water doesn't drain under the ribs. Can't even get a small wire underneath.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 10, 2018)

After staring at the floor for several weeks I decided to cut out the aisle in the middle bench before framing anything so I riveted a piece of angle across the top just in case. Turns out it has angle inside the bottom of the bench so when I took off my piece it didn't budge. This is gonna make everything so much easier.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 11, 2018)

It was hot today but it was fun framing this little bit. My phone pics seem to be black and white for some reason.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 16, 2018)

At least you're Making progress. It is hot. But it's just central NC weather! Have you checked out CL lately? Some tin boat groupie has some big vhull boats. Raleigh, and eastern NC. Looks like good prices.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 17, 2018)

I must have missed em but they sound nice. One scammer keeps listing Lunds for oddball prices like $1337 so I google it and take it down in all the other cities he puts it.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 17, 2018)

The location is Dunn. Link for one of the ads: https://raleigh.craigslist.org/boa/d/alumacraft-jon-boat-16/6636924828.html
It looks like there's at least two on there. Didn't mean to hijack, just thought you'd like checking em out.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 17, 2018)

This one must have come from the same place. https://fayetteville.craigslist.org/boa/d/175ft-alum-jon/6637034348.html


----------



## water bouy (Jul 20, 2018)

Framing this floor took half as long as the other boat and I made sure I could lay down in it just in case I need a nap or wanna spend the night on the water.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 14, 2018)

Rod storage going in. The 3 on the far right will stop at the front bench which is good for 7 feet. I couldn't think of a good way to do it until I saw outonthwater's pics. Figuring out how to do these things is half the fun.

Anyone leave their rods in the boat year round? Wondering if winter will affect the reels.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 15, 2018)

Awesome job! I'm making no progress coming home in a thunderstorm EVERY night...tonight will finally be dry so I've got my fingers crossed!

As far as the reels I wouldn't unless they're covered. Even then, in the colder seasons when you'll get condensation and possibly frost, I'd bring them in. Temperature extremes are probably worse than the moisture. If you do go that route I'd make sure to tear them down to clean/lubricate them at least once a year.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 15, 2018)

It rained here for about two weeks straight so I was happy to get back out there. The styrofoam in the front bench was a mess to cut out. I notched one end of a piece of pipe and attached it to the drill and it went through it in no time. Seven tubes allow for 8 ft rods which is all I need.


----------



## water bouy (Aug 20, 2018)

I decided to make a livewell out of acm since I can't find the right size so I bought this Crestliner/Flow Rite parts kit from Great Lakes Skipper for $49.95 which looks like a great price but they nail you on shipping. Not at all sure how to fit everything together but it appears to be enough for two livewells minus a pump. Or would it need two pumps?


----------



## water bouy (Aug 29, 2018)

Started framing for the livewell today. Boy it was hot and sticky out there. I figured the weight would be centered if it's behind the bench and it would also extend the deck. Everything is vertical despite the bad pic. The bottom will get two layers and the front piece will be against the bench.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 29, 2018)

That rod storage looks AMAZING ... like something out of NASA!


----------



## water bouy (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks Dale. This stuff is fun. Not sure what I'll do when I finish. Fish I guess.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 30, 2018)

The weather finally calmed down and I got a little done. The livewell is 39 x 10 x 11 = 18 gal.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 6, 2018)

A place for the batteries. I think I can get most of the foam from the middle bench under there.


----------



## water bouy (Nov 1, 2018)

It's coming along. The color of the Silver Grey vinyl is much nicer than my phone can show.






A different setting shows it better.


----------



## water bouy (Nov 24, 2018)

On clear days I cover stuff with vinyl or frame something for a couple of hours before my back turns into a big knot. The tall spot is the control tower which may get a Lund type of folding shelf for the fish finder. We'll see. It looks kind of tricky.






Playing with the camera settings.


----------



## water bouy (Jan 2, 2019)

Man this rain, I think we've had something like 5 feet this year, a record. So nothing much has happened but the hatch switches finally came from China. The first kind I got were too difficult to push down. These are smooth and small and don't cost much so I got a few spares. They're made for fridgerator door lights. 
I think these are the ones: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZIW7UO/ref=pe_2640190_232586610_pd_te_s_mr_im?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00EZIW7UO&pd_rd_r=1V1KTXCNCVZEFCB7NA5P&pd_rd_w=vfju7&pd_rd_wg=nKBUw


----------



## RStewart (Feb 9, 2019)

water bouy said:


> The weather finally calmed down and I got a little done. The livewell is 39 x 10 x 11 = 18 gal.



Boat is looking good. What did you make the livewell out of?


----------



## water bouy (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks. I'm using 6mm (.240") aluminum composite panels for the livewell and storage and the floors. Years ago we spent a summer working all around Oklahoma back when we had a textile industry. Good memories.

Forgot to say I used a lot of 5200 marine adhesive in and around the corners of the livewell. It's also going to get a vertical 2"piece of 1/8 aluminum at the rear. I wanna step on it without worrying.


----------



## RStewart (Feb 11, 2019)

water bouy said:


> Thanks. I'm using 6mm (.240") aluminum composite panels for the livewell and storage and the floors. Years ago we spent a summer working all around Oklahoma back when we had a textile industry. Good memories.
> 
> Forgot to say I used a lot of 5200 marine adhesive in and around the corners of the livewell. It's also going to get a vertical 2"piece of 1/8 aluminum at the rear. I wanna step on it without worrying.



I hope you enjoyed your time in Oklahoma and got to fish a little while you were here. I've worked all over NC as well. Lol. 

So you're just taking those panels and using 5200 to connect them? That's an interesting idea. I don't think I've ever seen that done before.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes 5200 and a few rivets. Mostly it rests against the angle. I looked at live wells for months but none turned up that were quite right. And that composite is sturdy stuff.


----------



## water bouy (May 27, 2019)

It's that time of year to work on the boat again. So far I like how it's turning out. Got these hatches off Amazon a year or two ago. Seems like they were about $30 ea.






https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MUDJC18/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Added a place for the fish finder to mount and also be locked away.


----------



## water bouy (May 28, 2019)

Started framing the deck today. This may be the year I go fishing.


----------



## water bouy (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks like I needed a little more ACM so I got a sheet of 3mm for $65. Also using it to box in deck storage. If all it needed was a live well I could have doubled it up to make 6mm. 

Storage will probably get vinyl inside.


----------



## water bouy (Jun 30, 2019)

The rod storage used up a lot of brain cells and I was already low on em. Got the socks off amazon. Home Depot had a nice stainless latch.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F37LJ5W/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## water bouy (Jul 9, 2019)

Light socket, trolling motor outlet, cig outlet, charger outlet, sprayer.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 29, 2019)

Changing up the console a little. When everything is pretty much done I'll nail down all the panels.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2019)

awesome job so far! :beer:


----------



## water bouy (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks. :beer: The fun factor is off the charts.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 30, 2019)

water bouy said:


> Changing up the console a little. When everything is pretty much done I'll nail down all the panels.



This is the problem I'm having with the 16', I've been at it so long I'm starting to change little things and end up dragging the whole process out...


----------



## water bouy (Jul 30, 2019)

Me too. Which is fine, most days I wouldn't be out fishing for one reason or another.


----------

